# My First Inglot Haul!!



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

We don't have Inglot anywhere here and have to buy online, so I did lots of homework looking at swatches, reviews and so forth on the web and blogs and videos!  I made up 2 blush palettes (forgot to add one, so that will be fun to pick out) and one eyeshadow palette and a few other goodies. I look forward to trying these out. They pack everything extremely well and it is so much fun making up the palettes. Lots of product, too, and ranges from shimmers, mattes to satin like finishes. I love the clean lines of the magnetic Free Form palettes.  So here we go:

  	Eyeshadow palette:
  	351, 46, 395, 390, 461
  	460, 363, 459, 423, 378

  	Blush:
  	37, 20, 38, blank spot!

  	35, 34, 55, 59

  	Creme blush in 84, 88
  	Shimmer powder blush (looks a lot like NARS Anjelica) 36


----------



## heart (May 4, 2011)

very nice!  you make me want to try inglot.


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 4, 2011)

love it


----------



## naturallyfab (May 4, 2011)

I really want to try inglot! I hope you get the chance to do a review later!


----------



## Alicesandra (May 4, 2011)

Been looking at inglot lately, a review would be nice! Nice haul~


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 5, 2011)

Great palette! I have many of the same eyeshadow colours & I love them. -) Inglot's Matte & DS neutrals are excellent.


----------



## mtrimier (May 5, 2011)

cool beans! I have a few of those shadow colors on my list to try out. Nice to see a regular photo of them!
  	Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

you made great choices debi!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

Ooooh! What do you think of the creme blush?  I have #84 on my wishlist!


----------

